# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Interferon skutki uboczne

## Magda

Mam 20 lat i zaczynam leczenie Interferonem. Stąd moje pytanie: Jakie są skutki uboczne brania tego leku? 
Proszę o odp.

----------


## Gosia

Betaferon - Interferon beta-1b
_Możliwe skutki uboczne:_ 
Najczęściej obserwowano zespół objawów grypopodobnych (gorączka, dreszcze, bóle stawów, złe samopoczucie, pocenie się,  ból głowy , bóle mięśniowe), reakcje w miejscu wstrzyknięcia (zaczerwienienie, obrzęk, stan zapalny, ból w miejscu wstrzyknięcia, nadwrażliwość, martwica i reakcje nieswoiste). Niezbyt często: pokrzywka, wysypka, świąd, łysienie, bóle mięśniowe, nadmierne napięcie. Rzadko: zmiana zabarwienia skóry, zaburzenia miesiączkowania, ból w klatce piersiowej, złe samopoczucie, zmniejszenie masy ciała.   Nie porwadzono badań nad wpływem leku na sprawność psychomotoryczną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też Jestem w wieku 20 Lat i juz przeszedłem leczenie interferonem  :Frown:  to nic miłego nie to ze cie strasze ale ja zle to wspominam to był dla mnie ciezki okres zostałem zarazony w szpitalu WZW typu B i C. Gdy zaczołem leczenie byłem taki jak by ze mnie wyleciało całe moje zycie zle samopoczucie duzo gorączkowałem a raz dostałem tak wysokiej temperatury ze w szpitalu cały okładany byłem lodem i to nic nie pomagało po kilku dniach dostałem zapaści i mało brakowało do mojej śmierci...  :Frown:  Jednak organizm to przetrwał. Dziś Jestem Całkiem zdrowy lecz sam lek wpłynol na moje kości 4 lata temu dowiedziałem sie ze mam podzielone obie rzpki w kolanach i jakies infekcje w okolicy kolan mogą spowodować ze do konca zycia bede na wozku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brałam interferon w wieku 18 lat. Dostałam dość dużą dawkę ,zastrzyki co drugi dzień przez dokładnie 365 dni. Bóle stawów to standard. Zmniejszenie masy ciała o jakieś 10-12kg w przeciągu roku. Złe samopoczucie, wymioty,biegunki,totalny brak apetytu, uczucie "gnoju" w ustach. Generalnie podwyższona temperatura ciała. Wpływa na psychikę. Z 7 razy nie mogłam wstać z łóżka..totalna bezwładność połączona z bólem głowy brzucha i wszystkiego co się da. Nie strasze,każdy reaguje inaczej. Teraz mam 21 lat i jestem tuż przed kolejnym braniem interferonu..nic przyjemnego zwłaszcza ze po rocznym kłuciu w nogi,brzuch, ręce pozostały "grudy" a jak widze te małe igiełki to aż cofa.

----------


## Magdalena81

Witam

Ja narazie jestem po dwóch zastrzykach i jedynym skutkiem ubocznym jaki mam jest to, że czekam na skutek uboczny:-) Zupełnie nic się nie dzieje. Chyba wszystko od podejścia zależy. Trzymaj się i nie sugeruj się opiniami innych - będzie dobrze - ale nastawienie jest ważne. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dorka

Mój tata był leczony interferonem (jeśli dobrze pamiętam na początku lat 90-tych) po zakażeniu w szpitalu WZW-B. Jedynym skutkiem ubocznym była bardzo znaczna utrata masy ciała - nic więcej. Natomiast dziś, po latach mogę powiedzieć, że leczenie przyniosło oczekiwany skutek. Wątroba jest zdrowa, wszystkie wyniki są w dolnych granicach normy. Nie ma co się przejmować skutkami ubocznymi - ważny jest wynik leczenia. Powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od września zeszłego roku jestem w terapii interferonem,uprzedzono mnie o nie miłych skutkach,ale by złagodzic skutki paliłem dobra i czystą marihuane,naprawde pomogło mi to,aż pani doktor prowadzaca otwierała oczy ze zdumienia,że jeszcze nie spotkała się z takim pacjentem,że tak lekko przechodzi tą terapie,bardzo pozytywny ma wpływ marihuana na przebieg terapii,skutki uboczne praktycznie się nie objawiają typu brak apetytu,doły psychiczne,czy bóle mięśni,stawów.Na co nasz rząd czeka by ten naturalny lek pojawił się w aptekach,aż ktoś popełni samobója,bo się złamie w trakcie tej terapii?

----------


## nowicjusz

jakiej nazwy ,brali zastrzyki, Ci ktorzy przeszli leczenie...

----------


## opinia

Zgadzam się w 100% z opiniami na forum ,  skutków ubocznych ten preparat ma sporo.

----------


## nowicjusz

witam , tak skutków ubocznych jest  dość jak na 6 tydz brania Interferonu  :Frown:

----------


## maxxmara

Witam,jestem na terapii interferon+rybavin 8 tygodni..apetyt super,zdrowia,sil, energii zero,ciagle boli glowa..zla na caly swiat,wszystko denerwuje...ale myslalam bedzie gorzej...pozdrowienia:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Moja obecność na forum jest przypadkowa. Chciałbym tylko wszystkim zainteresowanym przekazać, że na terenie zamieszkiwanym przez danego człowieka istnieją rośliny, które zawierają substancje chemiczne będące lekarstwem na wszelkie choroby mogące się u niego pojawić właśnie na tym terenie - ot taka równowaga w przyrodzie. Zeby nie być gołosłownym nadmienię, że spore ilości interferonu "zmuszającego organizm do walki z wirusami czy bakteriami" występują np. w mniszku lekarskim, którego jak wiemy jest wszędzie mnóstwo. Wystarczy dużo na ten temat czytać, no i zbierać doświadczenie. Powodzenia. peroj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 20 lat i zaczynam leczenie Interferonem. Stąd moje pytanie: Jakie są skutki uboczne brania tego leku? 
> Proszę o odp.


Witajcie! wszyscy załamani na duchu. Sama byłam nią' na początku, ale musiało minąć trochę czasu aby się oswoić z myślą,że jestem chora. Pogodzić się do końca nie da ale postanowiłam ,że cokolwiek się nie wydarzy w moim życiu będę żyć dalej bo muszę!!! Choroba z powodu swoich nie fajnych objawów daje nie raz w kość no ale co zrobić. Nie dam się jej złamać. Jestem właśnie w trakcie terapii 2-lekowej. Źle nie jest, miałam wielkie obawy przed rozpoczęciem leczenia tą paskudną chemią wyczytałam na różnych forum cuda o leczeniu o skutkach ubocznych o tym jak to jest strasznie i źle.Okazało się,że tak źle wcale nie jest. Mam tylko dolegliwości stawowo-kostne, boli mnie głowa i czuje się trochę rozdrażniona ale reszta może być. Teraz wiem ,że nie można się sugerować opiniami innych ludzi. Każdy przechodzi tą terapie inaczej , indywidualnie.Jakby nie było jest to chemia więc kłamstwem było by powiedzenie ,że terapia nie wpływa na nasz organizm. Na jednych w mniejszym a na drugich w większym stopniu ale wpływa. Ale żyć trzeba!!!! Dlatego kochani nie poddawajcie się!!! Dajcie sobie czas na oswojenie się z myślą o chorobie a później do boju!!!! Nie pozwólcie aby to choróbstwo zapanowało nad wami , myślcie pozytywnie i żyjcie tak a będzie wam łatwiej.Nic nie da użalanie się nad sobą jaka ja to jestem biedna/biedny ojjjojjjoj. Nic z tych rzeczy!!!!  Głowa do góry, postanówcie walczyć o siebie o bliskich aby i oni nie załamywali się widząc was w złym stanie. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich chorych !!!!

----------


## maciek23.33@o2.pl

mam interferon i ribavirinum pomogę 788357898

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich! Ja 5 miesiąc mam cotygodniowe kłucie (Avonex) i powiem szczerze że już mam dość a na samą myśl o piątku i zastrzyku gorzej mi się robi. Skutki uboczne mam od samego początku - gorączka, silne dreszcze, bóle wszystkiego (teraz trochę lżej na 2 dzień), czasami wymiotuje, jem na siłę bo nie mam apetytu, włosy wypadają i ogólnie nienawidzę tych zastrzyków. psychika ok ale kazdy weekend wycięty z normalnego funkcjonowania. Mam nadzieję że na kontrolnym MRI nie będzie nowych zmian za tą męczarnie. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja jestem na leczeniu interferonem od 19 tygodni  :Smile:  nie jest tak zle ! czasami boli głowa często stawy i mięśnie ale da się to przeżyć!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich
Mam 21 lat i dzisiaj dowiedziałem się, że od czerwca zacznę leczenie interferonem. Moje pytanie brzmi, jak wygląda życie podczas leczenia. Pytam, ponieważ miałem plany na wakacje, mam zapewnioną prace na te wakacje, do tego jestem na II roku studiów, trenuje trójbój siłowy i czy zatem będę musiał z tego wszystkiego zrezygnować? Czy przez ten rok będę zmuszony do siedzenia w domu, przezwania studiów i pracy? z góry dziekuje za odpowiedź.

----------


## sm 21

witam .leczę się interferonem od 16 lat i mimo wszystkich skutków ubocznych o których piszecie jestem w dobrej kondycji fizycznej  jak na osobę chorą,   prowadzę normalne życie łącznie z pracami fizycznymi oczywiście bez przesady.
lecz wiem że każdy reaguje inaczej,najważniejsze nie poddawać się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ja jestem po 8 zastrzyku interferonu, no cóż można powiedzieć nie da się ukryć ze wywołuje to różne dolegliwości, ja na samym początku byłam bardzo zadowolona bo po pierwszym zastrzyku praktycznie zero skutków ubocznych poza lekkim osłabieniem , kolejne zastrzyki nie dały się jakoś mocno odczuć jednak bóle mięśni uczucie gorączki czy też osłabienie się pojawiało, jednak wszystko dało się wytrzymać tym bardziej że pracuję na pełny etat więc dziennie 8 godzin trzeba wytrzymać i być bardzo skoncentrowanym bynajmniej u mnie w pracy, ponado studiuje więc co weekend zajęcia także da się wytrzymać...wszystko trochę się odmieniło po 7 zastrzyku kiedy zaczęły spadać wyniki krwi...blada jak trup zawroty głowy, silne osłabienie, bóle mięśni, najgorsze te uczucie duszności jakby się miało zaraz zasłabnąć...mimo tego chodziłam do pracy jednak były to okropne dni...teraz czekam na kolejne badanie krwi i kolejny zastrzyk w środę oby było lepiej...mam 24 lata więc mam nadzieje że rok leczenia da aby efekty.

----------


## Justin

Witam. 
Prawdopodobnie będę leczona interferonem jak wygląda koszt takiego leczenia? ile kosztuje jeden zastrzyk? cz jest to refundowane?

----------


## adumka

Witam, czy przy przewleklym zwzb jest konieczne leczenie interferonem ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 20 lat i zaczynam leczenie Interferonem. Stąd moje pytanie: Jakie są skutki uboczne brania tego leku? 
> Proszę o odp.


Skutki uboczne po 17 zastrzykach branych co tydzien - bole głowy, biegunka, bóle brzucha, wymioty, osłabienie, ewidentne zachwiania emocjonalne. Niestety lek mi nie pomaga i chyba kuracja zostanie przerwana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Przed rozpoczęciem leczenia interferonem beta wiele czytałam na temat skutków ubocznych. Byłam wystraszona. Leczę się już  2 miesiąc (zastrzyki co 2 dzień) i nie jest tak źle. Objawy grypowe przeszły po 8 zastrzykach. Teraz jestem trochę osłabiona ale zaciskam zęby i walczę dalej. 
Wszystkim życzę powodzenia!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich, Interferon biorę juz 8 miesięcy, Nie ma tregedii. Jest lepiej niż sie spodziewałem. Przed kuracją naczytałem się wielu komentarzy i uważam, że te skutki uboczne dotyczą niewielkiej częsci biorących. Oczywiśćie mam na myśli te drastyczne. Mozna funkcjonować na 80 % , Ja ciagle pracuje , trenuję  (boks, siłownia , tenis) chodzę na imprezy (jednak nie piję) oczywiscie przychodzą słabsze dni i po treningu mam dwa dni bólu głowy , którego nawet tabletki nie pokonują ale nie podaje się. Uważam, że trzeba zyć tak jakby terapii nie było a skutki przez to bedą mniejsze lub mniej odczuwalne. Co prawda pojawia sie depresja , bóle stawów i ogólne osłabienie ale dopiero teraz czuję sie tym zmęczony.Przede mną 4 miesiące. Niezależnie od rezultatów nie żałuję. Wszystkim biorącym życzę wytrwałości i spokoju ducha. Ten rok mija naprawdę szybko. W poradni czesto rozmawiam z innymi biorącymi i wiekszosc ma podobne skutki uboczne jak ja ( czyli da sie życ) Najgorsza jest utrata wagi, człowiek znika w oczach- po 8 miesiacach zgubiłem 10 kg. Dostrzegam tez plusy. Normalnie w ciagu roku łapałem z 4-6 infekcji , przeziębien itd. Od kiedy biorę interferon paradoksalnie nic nie łapie, wiec jest ok. Tak wiec głowa do góry i powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cztery lata temu (nie mieszkam w Polsce) miałem 48 tygodniową terapię  rekombinowanym pegylowanym interferonem w skojarzeniu z rybawiryną. Dopiero po leczeniu dowiedziałem się o katastrofalnych skutkach ubocznych tego leczenia. Jeden z lekarzy neurolog Prof Edmund Chiu (leczył JP2) wytłumaczył mi dlaczego leczenie interferonem jest ekstremalnie niebezpieczne dla funkcjonowania mózgu i dlaczego zachodnia medycyna odchodzi od tego "leku". Działanie interferonu ma tragiczny wpływ na płaty czołowe mózgu, odpowiedzialne za: planowanie, myślenie, pamięć, wolę działania i podejmowanie decyzji itd. Literatura medyczna (w języku Angielskim) jest zawalona różnymi badaniami, pracami naukowymi, artykułami na temat - Neuropsychiatric Symptoms Related to Interferon Therapy -. Anglicy przeprowadzili badania, których wynikiem jest tragiczna statystyka osób poddanych temu kontrowersyjnemu leczeniu. "Sukces" - 85% badanych nie pozbyło się wirusa. Długotrwałe skutki uboczne leczenia - 35%, Zgony - 3%. Ja osobiście odczuwam do dnia dzisiejszego skutki uboczne tego "leczenia". Wirusa mam tak jak miałem i doszło mi wiele innych schorzeń wywołanych interferonem np: Zespół czołowy(uszkodzenie mózgu z objawami podobnymi do demencji itp. ), cukrzyca, stany depresyjne, agresja, nadpobudliwość. Wyłączenie się z życia towarzyskiego, nieporozumienia w rodzinie spowodowane moim brakiem możliwości realnej oceny rzeczywistości. Jednym słowem nie polecam tego leczenia a zwłaszcza w sytuacji gdy nowe, bezpieczne i skuteczne  leki już są dostępne: SOFOSBURIV 24 tygodnie, DACLATASVIR 24 tygodnie, ABBVIE 12 tygodni, ABT450/333/267 ? tygodnie. Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jeżeli nie mamy wyboru. Interferon jest refundowany przez NFZ w przypadku leczenia SM. Są inne lekarstwa ale dość drogie na kieszeń normalnego śmiertelnika zwłaszcza chorego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na imie Dorota choruje na SM. Prawdopodobnie będę leczona interferonem. strasznie się tego boje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Droga Dorotko
Też się bardzo bałam ale po 4 miesiące zastrzyków co 2 dzień już nie przeraża. Zastrzyki robi mi mój cudowny mąż bo ja nie mogę patrzeć na igłę i strzykawkę. Teraz widzę, że skutki uboczne po zastrzykach zależą też od pogody (tak jest u mnie). Dzisiaj, gdy od 2 dni pada przez całą noc bolały mnie mięśnie a rano musiałam łyknąć tabletkę przeciwbólową ale od 9 już jest ok. Bóle mięśni i gorączka przeszły po 8 zastrzyku. Innych nie miałam ale to oczywiście zależy od organizmu - każdy przechodzi inaczej. Będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zacznij leczenie naftą oswietleniową, ale nie tą z apteki, bo ta jest nie oczyszczona, lecz wyczyszczona!!! 
sam byłem niedowiarkiem, Dwa dni zbierałem się do przyjęcia tego 1 grama tj. 15 kropli nafty. Po trzecim dniu przestały mnie bolec stawy i wziąłem drugie 15 kropli. To spowodowało wychodzenie zabrudzeń z płuc, po trzydziestu latach palenia. To było gwałtowne i dlatego zmniejszyłem dawkę do trzech kropli, a nawet przestałem brać na okres jednego tygodnia. od dzisiaj znowu biorę i wiem, że nafta leczy. 
Jeśli masz białaczkę lub nowotwór i bierzesz chemię, to możesz naftą złagodzić zabijanie Twego organizmu. Mało mamy odwagi by odstawić chemię, która zabija w nas wszystko, ale możemy złagodzić siłę tej trutki.
Trzy krople na cukier i popijać ciepłą herbatą też słodką, bo te cholerstwa żywią się cukrem. Może się odbijać Tobie ta nafta, ale nie bój się-to Cię nie zabije, a po dwóch tygodniach będziesz już wiedział, że to dobro od Boga. I pij dużo wody alkalicznej, ale naprawdę dużo ile się da.
Pozdrawiam i cieszę się, że mogę pomóc. Dziękuje też Koleżance, która mnie przekazała dane o nafcie. 
Badźcie zdrowi i przekazujcie dalej te wiadomości.

----------


## Marzena81

> Mam na imie Dorota choruje na SM. Prawdopodobnie będę leczona interferonem. strasznie się tego boje.


Nie bój się Doroto. Ja od września 2013 roku wstrzykuję sobie interferon Avonex raz w tygodniu, bardzo szybko mnie zdiagnozowano bo tylko 7 miesięcy chodziłam jak pijana i odrętwiała, zanim mnie w końcu ktoś nie wziął w swoje ręce i skrupulatnie przebadał, diagnozę postawiono u mnie miesiąc przed wdrożeniem leczenia czyli w sierpniu. Pierwszy zastrzyk miałam podany w szpitalu pod okiem pielęgniarki, wszystkiego mnie nauczyła (chociaż jestem ratownikiem medycznym i kłucie mi nie obce, jednak jej wiedza mi się też przydała). 
Pierwsze tygodnie i miesiące były dla mnie bardzo ciężkie jeśli chodzi o skutki uboczne po podaniu: gorączka, dreszcze, bóle mięśni i kości. - ale pamiętaj, to co ja przeżywałam nie dotyczy każdego, każdy inaczej reaguje na interferon. Przed podaniem zastrzyku brałam paracetamol, kilka godzin po podaniu kiedy zaczynały się bóle musiałam brać ketonal razem z pyralginą. Teraz po roku powoli mijają te wszystkie bóle po podaniu i przesypiam normalnie noce, czasem jestem obolała na drugi dzień. Nic się nie bój wkłuć, bo bynajmniej do Avonexu, który ja biorę jest teraz taki pen półautomatyczny, wystarczy go zmontować i jest gotowy do użycia, przykładasz, naciskasz i nawet nie czuć ukłucia - wczoraj go pierwszy raz użyłam - rewelacja. Poza tym Interferon mi pomaga, nie mam nowych zmian a rzut miałam jeden mały teraz w sierpniu, poza tym wyniki krwi dobre. Trzymaj się i głowa do góry.

----------


## Marzena81

> Witam wszystkich! Ja 5 miesiąc mam cotygodniowe kłucie (Avonex) i powiem szczerze że już mam dość a na samą myśl o piątku i zastrzyku gorzej mi się robi. Skutki uboczne mam od samego początku - gorączka, silne dreszcze, bóle wszystkiego (teraz trochę lżej na 2 dzień), czasami wymiotuje, jem na siłę bo nie mam apetytu, włosy wypadają i ogólnie nienawidzę tych zastrzyków. psychika ok ale kazdy weekend wycięty z normalnego funkcjonowania. Mam nadzieję że na kontrolnym MRI nie będzie nowych zmian za tą męczarnie. pozdrawiam


Ja tez biore Avonex juz od roku, zmian nowych po roku nie mam wiec dziala. Nie zalamuj sie kluciem, inni musza kluc sie co dwa dni. Mnie dopiero po roku przeszly skutki uboczne. Zatem cierpliwosci. Tez nie lubie sie kluc, ale co zrobic. Inni chcieliby miec mozliwosc leczenia a nie maja. Trzymaj sie. Byle do przodu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odnosząc się do wypowiedzi powyżej: mi skutki uboczne przeszły po 2,5 miesiąca, do dziś pozostaje tylko  ból głowy  w dniu kolejnym, da się przeżyć  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja juz wzielam 8 zastrzykow i nie mam zadnych skutkow ubocznych...nawet glowa mnie nie boli...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam gorąco wszystkich , w szczególności Guesta . Pragnę podzielić się z wami swoimi spostrzeżeniami . Wiele osób pomyśli ,że to co piszę ,nie ma miejsca , ale może choć na chwilkę się zastanowicie głębiej i da wam to coś do myślenia .Chemia -zabija i to wie prawie dobrze  każdy, a przecież są alternatywne naturalne metody leczenia .Czy ktoś kiedyś zastanawiał się dlaczego zwierzęta żyjące w naturze potrafią się same uleczyć (słuchają instynktu i kierują się intuicją).Nie korzystamy z nich bo wmówiono nam , że to nie działa, babcine sposoby ,szarlataneria itd.(jak zwał tak zwał ale szamani w buszu potrafią tym sposobem leczyć choroby ,i to jest fakt).A przecież my ludzie żyjemy od tysiącleci , a medycyna akademicka jest najmłodszą z nauk medycznych .T ona moim zdaniem jest alternatywa leczenia tzn. wymysłem ludzi nie natury .Kto ma większą moc człowiek czy natura -to pytanie pozostawiam pod waszą ocenę .Jeżeli pomagałyby tylko i wyłącznie leki z apteki to nasze poprzednie pokolenia powinny nie istnieć ,przecież kiedyś ani chemii ,ani aptek nie było . Chemia to walka, a przecież, a przecież można zacząć spokojnie ugodowo , z walką zawsze się zdąży . Nasz organizm jest bardzo mądry i inteligentny , to nasze umysły zawodzą ,a intuicja śpi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim skromnym zdaniem ,każda osoba , która zamierza wziąć chemie najpierw powinna szukać , i leczyć swoje ciało w sposób jak najmniej szkodliwy i bezpieczny  , u nas jest odwrotnie ,najpierw chemia , a potem trwoga do Boga ,szukanie uzdrowicieli, którzy nie są już w stanie złożyć do  kupy tego ,co jest całkowicie zepsute. Rozumiem gdyby chemioterapia pomagała choć w 50% przypadków ,ale ona pomaga w 2 do 4%,a do tego niszczy cały organizm ,to tak jakby naprawiać auto np. zmienić mu całe nadwozie i zepsuć silnik. Wątroba to nasz filtr , o którego nie dbamy (nie mówię tu o zakażeniach szpitalnych , czy innych zdarzeniach na które nie mieliśmy wpływu) .Jeżeli nasza wątroba choruje atakowana przez wirusy , to powinno się ja wzmacniać ,a nie jeszcze niszczyć chemią . Są sprawdzone naturalne zioła zioła i wit., które wspomagają jej prace ,lecz mało kto to stosuje .Wiadome jest ,że te kuracje należy stosować 2 -3 miesiące a nawet dłużej .Komu szkodzi pobrać zioła ,zmienić odżywianie ,zrobić sobie po badania i zobaczyć rezultaty. Mój mąż 30 lat temu w wieku 20 lat został zarażony wirusem ,nigdy nie przyjmował żadnej chemii (fakt może wtedy nie było ),ale po rocznej ścisłej diecie i i przyjmowaniu min. sylimarolu i innych ziółek ,żył 30 lat ,bez żadnych objawów chrobowych 30 lat ,fakt zmarł lecz na serce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim skromnym zdaniem ,każda osoba , która zamierza wziąć chemie najpierw powinna szukać , i leczyć swoje ciało w sposób jak najmniej szkodliwy i bezpieczny  , u nas jest odwrotnie ,najpierw chemia , a potem trwoga do Boga ,szukanie uzdrowicieli, którzy nie są już w stanie złożyć do  kupy tego ,co jest całkowicie zepsute. Rozumiem gdyby chemioterapia pomagała choć w 50% przypadków ,ale ona pomaga w 2 do 4%,a do tego niszczy cały organizm ,to tak jakby naprawiać auto np. zmienić mu całe nadwozie i zepsuć silnik. Wątroba to nasz filtr , o którego nie dbamy (nie mówię tu o zakażeniach szpitalnych , czy innych zdarzeniach na które nie mieliśmy wpływu) .Jeżeli nasza wątroba choruje atakowana przez wirusy , to powinno się ja wzmacniać ,a nie jeszcze niszczyć chemią . Są sprawdzone naturalne zioła zioła i wit., które wspomagają jej prace ,lecz mało kto to stosuje .Wiadome jest ,że te kuracje należy stosować 2 -3 miesiące a nawet dłużej .Komu szkodzi pobrać zioła ,zmienić odżywianie ,zrobić sobie po badania i zobaczyć rezultaty. Mój mąż 30 lat temu w wieku 20 lat został zarażony wirusem ,nigdy nie przyjmował żadnej chemii (fakt może wtedy nie było ),ale po rocznej ścisłej diecie i i przyjmowaniu min. sylimarolu i innych ziółek ,żył 30 lat ,bez żadnych objawów chrobowych 30 lat ,fakt zmarł lecz na serce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla zainteresowanych ,pragnę wymienić parę  przykładów co wspomaga i oczyszcza wątrobę. Dieta jest konieczna, ostropest plamisty, wit. B12 , wit. B17 ,i oczywiście pozytywne myślenie i wiara , także najważniejsze miłość i wyrzucenie żółci ze swojego umyłu , duszy i myśli i słów .Polecam także książkę "Ukryte Terapie " Jerzego Zięby. Wszystko co napisałam jest to moje przekonanie ,  moja opinia , którą nie raz wdrażali w życie moi znajomi i rodzina ,a każdy ma jedna piękną rzecz ,którą dostał od Boga wolną Wole .Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę naturalnego zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak można dawać porady nie będąc lekarzem zwłaszcza chorym leczonym chemią gdy nie wiadomo jaka reakcja będzie bo przecież nafta to też chemia.a woda alkaliczna jest polecana przez sekciarzy/mam takiego w rodzinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktoś z was  pisze że dawniej leczono się ziołami że zwierzęta same radzą sobie z chorobami ale nie patrzycie na toże dawniej środowisko było czyste pożywienie naturalne bez konserwantów powietrze bez chemii więc to człowiek zniszczył przez produkcję tworzyw sztucznych czyste środowisko.Zwierzęta nie próbują zmieniać tego co zrobił Pan Bóg dlatego leczą się same np pies liżąc ranę usprawnia jej gojenie.Był raj ale ludzie zrobili po swojemu'było czyste środowisko znowu  zepsuli wynależli atom zamiast dla ludzi użyli przeciw i tak można mnożyć przykłady ludzkiej pychy która odwraca się przeciw nam.błagam nie doradzajcie chorym żeby raka leczyć wit b 17 która nie występuje w spisie wit zostawcie leczenie lekarzom .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem po 3 zastrzykach i nie jest źle. Lekkie osłabienie,  ból głowy , senność. Od czasu do czasu zażywam apap i jest ok. Wszystko da się przeżyć,najważniejsze to dobre nastawienie i oby tak dalej :Smile: . Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jakis czas temu pisalam ze bede leczona interferonem i strasznie się tego balam.mam pozagalkowe zapalenie nerwu wzrokowego(SM).  Zastrzyki robię od listopada co drugi dzien. Nie jest tak zle , u mnie na poczatku bylo tylko zmęczenie . Po zastrzyku szybko zasypialam ale na drugi dzien bylo juz ok. Nie jest to nic milego slady w miejscu wstrzyknięcia i ból jednak idzie wytrzymac. Mam syna 7lat, i boje się ze przyjdzie taki dzien a nie będę miala sily wstac.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem po 6 zastrzykach, wyniki z krwi pogarszają się. Ogólnie czuje się słabo śpię po 12 godzin i ciężko mnie dobudzić do pracy. Brak apetytu, biegunka, wymioty. Czuję się jakby życie ze mnie uleciało :Frown: . Wydawało mi się że należę do silnych osób, ale czuję się jak  chodząca ćma. Jeszcze pracuję, ale to już ostatnie dni bo nie daje rady chcę mi się spać, spać, spać :Frown: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KIJANKA
Dorota uwierz mi ze dla siebie nie będziesz miała siły wstać, ale dla synka zawsze znajdziesz siły :Smile:  :Smile: .
Ja też jestem leczona  i nie mam już siły, ale dzięki moim córeczkom żyję bo one nie pozwalają - zmuszają do działania :Smile: . Dzieciaczki to najlepsze lekarstwo :Smile: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dorotj

Tak, wiem ze dla syna zrobię wszystko i będe starala się jak najdluzej normalnie funkcjonowac. A jak jest u was z samopoczuciem? Bo u mnie bywają takie dni ze tylko bym plakala,wszystko mnie drazni itp. Myslę codziennie czemu akurat to mnie spotkalo i co mnie czeka.wiem ze u kazdego choroba inaczej postępuje ale sama swiadomosc ze jest się chorym powoduje smutek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dorcia :Smile: Ja też mam chwile zwątpienia, płaczę, mam ochotę zamknąć się w samotności i tam zostać na 10 miesięcy. No ale niestety trzeba żyć dalej. Pracuję w firmie gdzie oczekują ode mnie, abym zawsze wyglądała na najwyższym poziomie, a mnie nawet nie chce się już pomadki używać. Uchodzę za osobę pełną życia, ale już nie teraz, czuję jak by uciekło ze mnie życie.  Ale to na szczęście jeszcze tylko  10 miesięcy, a nie do starości.
 Jest takie powiedzenie ze tam GDZIE DIABEŁ NIE MOŻE TAM  Baba DA RADĘ- i ja się tego trzymam :Smile: . Przeleci ten trudny czas i będzie dobrze znowu piękne i atrakcyjne.

Kijanka

----------


## dorota...

Dopiero zaczęlam leczenie w sumie od pazdziernika mam betaferon.obawiam się lata jak wtedy będę się czula.Z tego co wiem choroba kiepsko reaguje na cieplo.Lekarz do ktorego jezdźę mowil mi zeby unikac slonca a najbardziej miejsce gdzie robie zastrzyk.No nic jakos muszę wytrzymac i byc silna.Mam syna ktorego kocham nad zycie i nie dam się chorobie :Smile:  . A co do pomadki to mam tak samo,o modelowaniu wlosów nie wspomnę. Jeszczę rok temu bez ladnie ulozonych wlosow nie wyszlam z domu a teraz bywaja takie dni ze tylko w kucyk spinam i tyle. Pozdrawiam :-)

----------


## Crunkz

Witam!
Również mam 20 lat, interferon zaczęto stosować u mnie tuż po wykryciu SM, czyli około 6 lat temu. Ku zdziwieniu lekarzy, nie powoduje on u mnie żadnych skutków ubocznych (jedynie na początku leczenia, przez pierwsze 2 dni gorączkowałem, od tego czasu zupełnie nic mi nie dolegało lub przynajmniej nie wiedziałem, że to efekt działania interferonu). Neurolog powiedział mi, że bardzo ważna jest odpowiednia dieta oraz aktywność fizyczna -  nie tylko wpływa ona pozytywnie na cały organizm, ale także zapobiega powstawaniu zmian skórnych, które są bolączką wielu pacjentów. Jak mawiają: "jesteś tym, co jesz".  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki!

----------


## dorota...

Trzeba jakos zyc i nie poddawac się.

----------


## olivia333

Witam.Ja też przechodziłam leczenie interferonem ,teraz jestem już po leczeniu ale 
ale skutki leczenia odczuwam do dziś. Niesamowita duszność ktòrą miałam w trakcie leczenia i doszło kałatania serca.Myśle, że to tzw nerwica. W trakcie leczenia skutkòw ubocznych jest trochę ale każdy reaguje inaczej.Ja zupełnie nie miałam gorączki i przez 2 tyg czułam się całkiem nieźle ale pòźniej morfologia poleciała i się zaczęło duszność ,bòl oka ,głowy i kości. Słońce było nie do zniesienia!5 min i poparzenie.Ale wszystko można znieść . Najważniejsze to pozytywne nastawienie,że będzie dobrze.Ja takie nastawienie miałam i zwalczyłam tego cholernego wirusa hcv.Ale czy nie zrujnowałam swojego organizmu tym leczeniem, to nie wiem. Napewno wiem jedno,że jestem znerwicowana jak nigdy przedtem.

----------


## dorota...

U mnie w sumie bez zmian, leczenie trwa i jakos daje radę. Nie jest zle, czuje się dobrze. Wiadomo ze to nic milego te zastrzyki a jak widzę igle to az mnie cofa.Trzeba byc pozytywnie nastawionym na swiat nie dolowac się a będzie dobrze.pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## esemka

Moja przygoda zaczęła się w połowie zeszłego roku. Pierwszy miesiąc to był koszmar, potwornie bolała mnie głowa, nie mogłam spać, dreszcze. Non stop na przeciwbólach. Z czasem się unormowało i teraz zastrzyki nie robią na mnie żadnego wrażenia  :Big Grin:

----------


## dorota...

Ja do zastrzyków tez się przyzwyczaiłam ale dalej mam cos takiego ze jak jest dzien kiedy go robię to mam dość

----------


## Mama1

> Witam
> Przed rozpoczęciem leczenia interferonem beta wiele czytałam na temat skutków ubocznych. Byłam wystraszona. Leczę się już  2 miesiąc (zastrzyki co 2 dzień) i nie jest tak źle. Objawy grypowe przeszły po 8 zastrzykach. Teraz jestem trochę osłabiona ale zaciskam zęby i walczę dalej. 
> Wszystkim życzę powodzenia!!


Jestem matką 22 latka chorego na SM od stycznia 2014r. Syn miał 1 rzut, który spowodował niedowład nogi prawej i zmianę czucia temperatury w nodze lewej. Po wlewie z Solu Medrolu (silny steryd) właściwie wszystko fizycznie wróciło do normy.Wiem jedno, robiłam wszystko, co mogłam, by syn dostał się do programu lekowego leczenia interferonem najszybciej jak się da. Chciałam by miał szansę na życie w miarę normalne. Ciągle słyszałam "kolejka 2 lata". Targała mną rozpacz, bo wiedziałam, że syn ma postać rzutowo-remisyjną i największe szanse na odwleczenie niepełnosprawności. Udało się po 10 miesiącach. Syn został zakwalifikowany do programu. Jednocześnie bałam się skutków ubocznych. Jednak potem doszłam do wniosku, ze jeżeli syn nie skorzysta z okazji, jaką mu się daje, to nigdy nie będziemy wiedzieć, czy dobrze zrobiliśmy. Kochani SM-owcy, musicie próbować. Syn jest w trakcie trapii betaferonem beta 1b. Robi sobie sam zastrzyki co drugi dzień (bał sie zastrzyków od małego). Skutki uboczne jakie miał przez okres 3 miesięcy to: podwyższona temperatura ciała, dreszcze i ogólne osłabienie przez 1 noc po każdym zastrzyku. Dokładnie było tak jak uprzedzał lekarz prowadzący. Wystarczył APAP. Na drugi dzień był trochę zmęczony. Po 3 miesiącach ma zaczerwienienia, czasmi sine plamy, które mijają po 1-2 tygodniach w miejscu iniekcji. Mam wrażenie , że jest bardziej nerwowy, ma kłopoty ze snem, ale samo oswojenie się z chorobą, to ciążki czas. Ważnie, by zastrzyki były robione dokładnie wg schematu podanego w dzienniczku pacjenta leczonego betaferonem załączonego do pudełka z lekiem. 
Syn na razie funkcjonyje normalnie, może to dlatego, że to dopiero początek jego drogi z chorobą. Nie wiem co będzie dalej, ale mam nadzieję, ze będzie ok. Wiem, że każdy chory to indywidualny przypadek, ale dajcie sobie szansę. Życzę wam wytrwałości i trzymam kciuki za każdego z osobna  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie dowiedziała się że mam sm, wprawdzie podejrzewałam po moich objawach że coś jest nie tak, ale żeby zachorować na to samo co moja mama tego nigdy się nie spodziewałam. Mam małe dzieci, prace budujemy z mężem dom a tu grom z jasnego nieba, i co ze mną będzie?. Lekarz odrazu wpisał mnie do programu leczenia interferonem ale poczytałam w necie jakie są skutki uboczne i wymiekłam. Zaczęłam poważnie zastanawiać się czy go brać jak dam sobie rade gdy po zastrzyku nie dam rady zajmować się dziećmi, co ze mną będzie, naczytałam się o wypadaniu włosow, gorączce, bolach wszystko to mnie przeraża ja nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić co mam robić?. Trudno to wytłumaczyć może moje obawy będą się wydawać błahe ale dla mnie są straszne i nie do przezwyciężenia. Zawsze zakładałam najgorsze jestem na strasznym rozdrożu czy brać lek a jak po nim będzie tragicznie ? Czy nie brać ale co wtedy czekać na rzut i pogorszenie ? Nic nie wiem:-(

----------


## Katerinka

Kochani!
Choruję na SM od kwietnia 2014 roku. O wszystkim się dowiedziałam miesiąc przed maturą. 
Byłam osobą, która na co dzień trenowała. Niestety musiałam wszystko zakończyć, z racji tego, że nie chce mieć rzutów.
Od 14 maja mam rozpocząć przyjmowanie interferonu. Macie jakieś wskazówki, jak się do tego przygotować ?  :Wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## esemka

Katerinko, przed zastrzykiem weź lek przeciwbólowy. Złagodzi nie co objawy, dreszcze, gorączkę itp. A jeżeli obudzisz się w nocy, polecam gorącą herbatę. U mnie działała  :Smile:  Zdrówka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Jestem po 5 zastrzyku Pegasysu (HBV). Żadnych skutków ubocznych... do dzisiaj. Od rana męczą mnie zawroty głowy i mdłości. Mam nadzieję że mi nie przerwą terapii... pozdrawiam

----------


## esemka

Gościu, trzymam kciuki, aby wszystko się dobrze ułożyło.

----------


## dorota.....

Bardzo duży wplyw ma to zeby nie załamywac się i jakoś zaakceptowac chorobę. Na poczatku tez się balam ,jak to będzie, jak sobie poradzę .mam syna w wieku szkolnym nie chcialam by widzial ze mam dola ze jestem smutna. Ale poradzilam sobie ,skutki uboczne na poczatku objawy grypopodobne i tyle. Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezei kuracja przeprowadzona interferonem pare lat temu przyniosła skutki uboczne w postaci bóli stawów trwających do dziś. Jak to leczyć?

----------


## daje rade

Mam 19 lat jestem juz po 24 tygodniach leczenia czyli dokładnie tez 24 zastrzyki, nie jest źle najbardziej co daje się we znaki to straszne rozdrażnienie i wybuchowosć, zmienił mi się tez trochę pogląd na życie i czasami czuje się jakbym nie był sobą, taki dziwny stan emocjonalny ciężko mi to opisać ale generalnie nie jest z tym za fajnie ale da się żyć  :Smile:  wiem ze to leczenie ma swoje skutki uboczne ale staram się myśleć w taki sposób ze skupiam się na tym co da mi to leczenie a nie jakie skutki uboczne może mi przynieść i każdemu oczywiście polecam właśnie taki tok myślenia cały czas pozytywny i pamiętać żeby się nie uzalac nad sobą bo to tylko pogarsza sytuacje, trzeba iść do ludzi i jak najczęściej zapominać o tym ze jest się chorym oczywiście nie za bardzo żeby nie poniosło  :Stick Out Tongue:  Pozdrawiam Michał i życzę wszystkim powrotu do zdrowia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mialem WZW C ale mialem takie szczescie, ze moj organizm sam poradzil sobie z wirusem.  Wyniki watroby sa dobre ale wiadomo nie takie jak u osoby zdrowej. Alkoholu nie pije, staram sie trzymac diete. Obecnie jest nowy lek na WZW C, nie pamietam nazwy. Nie ma skutkow ubocznych jak interferon ale niestety jest piekielnie drogi i obawiam sie ze w Polsce nie bedzie refundowany. Jesli sie nie myle to miesieczny koszt okolo 6 tysiecy euro. 
Zycze wszystkim powrotu do zdrowia.

----------


## Mxxx

Witam, stosuję lek Rebif 3x dziennie od roku. Objawy na początku były odczuwalne choć myślałam, że będzie duo gorzej. Dziś jest o wiele lepiej, czasami nawet uda mi się zapomnieć,  że dzień przed robiłam zastrzyk
 Każdy przechodzi leczenie w sposób indywidualny. Piszę przede wszystkim do osób, które zaczynają przyjmować leku. Do wszystkiego można się przyzwyczaić. 
Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo siły!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 37 lat i mam zacząć leczenie interferonem przez 48 tygodni. Czekałam w kolejce 3 lata, lekarz powiedział żebym się zastanowiła i czy juz nie planuję dzieci ( mam dwójkę),poziom wirusa to 7000 tys. Ale miałam wczesniej - 4000tys., czyli wzrasta. Teraz funkcjonuję dobrze, nie biore leków i nie byłam leczona, enzymy w normie, zastanawiam sie czy leczenie odłożyć na czas późniejszy, w przyszłym roku komunia córki, jestem na etapie posdzukiwań pracy,  bo boję się jak będzie to dalej wyglądało jak zacznę brać leki i czy nie będzie gorzej, poradzće, coś,  dorota

----------


## pelesos

Kto może niech czeka , w przyszłym roku, za dwa lata, leki na HCV będą "bardziej " dostępne. Te obecnie stosowane są drogie , stąd terapii refundowanych przez NFZ jest mało. Jednak konkurujące  firmy farmaceutyczne doprowadzą do redukcji cen leków. Będzie łatwiej. Jeżeli leczenie ma się opierać na interferonie to wg mnie jedyny rozsądny schemat (na chwilę obecną) to IFN + RBV + simeprevir

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[bedę leczyła hbv, a nie hcv, czu toma znaczenie jakieś? czy coś się zmieni jeżeli chodzi o standardy leczenia, QUOTE=pelesos;107939]Kto może niech czeka , w przyszłym roku, za dwa lata, leki na HCV będą "bardziej " dostępne. Te obecnie stosowane są drogie , stąd terapii refundowanych przez NFZ jest mało. Jednak konkurujące  firmy farmaceutyczne doprowadzą do redukcji cen leków. Będzie łatwiej. Jeżeli leczenie ma się opierać na interferonie to wg mnie jedyny rozsądny schemat (na chwilę obecną) to IFN + RBV + simeprevir[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Obecnie jestem po 12 tygodniach leczenia IFN + RBV + simeprevir. Jeszcze 12 tygodni. 
Po 4 tygodniach poziom wirusa nie wykrywalny. 
Po 12 tygodniach podobnie. 
Myślałem że będzie dużo gorzej. Jedynie płytki krwi spadły do poziomu 80.000 U mnie jest gorszy problem iż posiadam jeszcze wirus HIV a organizm bardzo dobrze znosi leczenie. Do programu przystąpiłem bardzo szybko 12 miesięcy od wykrycia choroby. Zwłóknienie F1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam Intereferon Alfa + rybawiryna w tym roku - 2015 i miałam ostre bóle w klatce piersiowej trudności w oddychaniu ( zemdlałam po pierwszym zastrzyku ) . Depresja nasilona ( myśli samobójcze ) ... apatia , wahania tarczycowe , bóle stawów do takiego stopnia ,że nie mogłam chodzić .... do szpitala mam blisko jeden przystanek , więc tyle sił mi wystarczyło do celu raz na dwa tygodnie. Bardzo ostre  bóle głowy  , był to najgorszy objaw dla mnie w trakcie pracy - dostałam wypowiedzenie za chorowanie . Spadek masy ciała 6 kilo w 1,5 miesiąca. ZUS nie przydziela renty . Ogólnie po całkowitym leczeniu- nie udanym - powiem ,że to był bezsens ponieważ teraz wchodzą leki które są bezpieczniejsze a interferon jest tanim badziewiem. Jeśli ten wirus Wam nie przeszkadza w życiu codziennym lepiej przeczekać aż wejdą kapsułki. A i wypadały mi włosy i miałam atopowe zapalenie skóry w 4 miesiącu był widoczny po przerzedzeniu włosów. 
ZUS odebrał mi lek w 4 miesiącu i objawy depresyjne utrzymywały się 4 miesiące oraz nudności i bóle stawów.

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.

   Mam 30 lat. Diagnozę SM postawiono mi we wrześniu 2014r. Pierwszy rzut miałam w wieku 20 lat i wówczas szukano u mnie guza mózgu. Po długiej ciszy kolejny rzut... I tak oto padło potwierdzenie SM.
AVONEX przyjmuję od roku. Zastrzyk raz w tygodniu. Skutki uboczne... Bóle mięśni, stawów, dreszcze. Czasami płaczę z bólu aż w końcu Metafen bądź Paracetamol zaczną działać. Każdy przechodzi inaczej. Ja nauczyłam się niwelować skutki uboczne. Godzinę przed zastrzykiem dwie tabletki Paracetamolu, następnie zastrzyk i po godzinie kolejne dwie tabletki. Wiem, że około godziny 4:00- 5:00 obudzi mnie ból, więc koło łóżka leżą przygotowane tabletki. Po ich zastosowaniu zasypiam i śpię do rana. Rano bywa różnie. Albo nic nie boli i zmęczenie pojawia się po południu albo już po przebudzeniu muszę przyjąć kolejne dwie tabletki przeciwbólowe. 
Ta choroba jest straszna, a zastrzyki nieprzyjemne ale skoro ma pomóc, to trzeba zacisnąć zęby i przetrwać. Jak powiedział mój neurolog " Pozytywne myślenie, to połowa sukcesu". Nie dajmy się. Możemy wiele, tak jak zdrowi ludzie. A nawet jeszcze więcej ;-)

----------


## esemka

Współczuję  :Frown:  Przy pierwszym leku miałam tylko objawy grypopodobne. Kilka tygodni temu zmieniono mi lek, który rzucił mi się na psyche. W ciągu dnia byłam otępiała, wieczorem ryczałam w poduszkę. Po dwóch tygodniach przeszło jak ręką odjął. Tyle dobrego, że nowy lek nie miał innych skutków ubocznych....

----------


## zojka

Gdzie kupić tę naftę leczniczą ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,wybaczcie za pisownie ale nie o to tu chodzi,ktoś wyżej napisał,że świat zachodu  odchodzi od leczenia tą defacto,kontrowersyjną metodą,mamy 2016 rok ia ja  włanie dostałem się na terapię interferonem i rybocośtam,jestem co prawda po pierwszym ''strzale''i łeb mi pęka,trzy dni bólu,w sumie chyba oczy,czułem jak bym miał za duże ciśnienie w gałkach ocznych,wiem że to za wcześnie aby pisać cokolwiek o tym ale trochę mnie nastraszyliście tą utratą wagi,mam cholernie szybki metabolizm i zrobienie 103kg kosztowało mnie kilka lat silowni,masy pieniędzy na suple a teraz tak poprostu mam to zgubić...?  :Frown:  Mam zamiar żyć tak jak do tej pory i nie przejmować się pierdołami,są w życiu iększe problemy niż jakieś  bóle głowy ,pozdrawiam wszystkich zakaźników,trzymajcie się i głowy do góry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy ktoś z Was miał podczas terapii interferonem całkowity brak efektów ubocznych, a zaczął cierpieć dopiero po zakończeniu terapii?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich, mam mam 21 lat i w zeszłym roku zaczęłam kurację Interferonem na SM. Zastrzyk co drugi dzień biorę już 9 - 10 miesięcy. Tylko przy pierwszej dawce miałam skutek uboczny i to była lekka gorączka, ale nic wielkiego. Zastrzyki same w sobie uważam za nieprzyjemne, bo bolą. Ale to tak naprawdę zależy od tego jak się chwyci skórę bo bywa, że nic nie czuć. Niestety mam pecha bo jestem bardzo szczupła i czasem do mięśnia pójdzie... Odczyny schodzą z czasem, w sumie czasem bardzo szybko nawet więc nie bawię się w Altacet itp. Jedyny efekt uboczny jaki u siebie zauważyłam to trochę mniejszy apetyt i lekkie skłonności depresyjne. Nie żebym zaraz faktycznie miała depresje i liczne problemy tego typu. Po prostu czasem co kiedyś nie sprawiłoby przykrości teraz robi, a jak jestem smutna to zajmuje mi więcej czasu by to ze mnie spłynęło. Dużo się śmieję, nadal jestem pozytywna w podejściu do świata ale po prostu byłam czasem smutna przez dłużej niż zwykle. Ale je pracuję nad tym  :Wink: 
Ogólnie uważam, że interferon nie taki straszny jak go malują, tylko zwyczajnie uciążliwy, bo jak gdzieś jadę na dłużej to zawsze muszę pamiętać o lekach.

----------


## esemka

To super!  :Smile:  Do wszystkiego można się przyzwyczaić, nawet zastrzyków  :Wink:  Mnie lekarz zmienił z takich co drugi dzień na codziennie. To był mega koszmar, szczególnie, że jestem chuda i mało jest miejsc, gdzie można bez bólu się wbić. Na szczęście wróciłam już do zastrzyków 3x w tygodniu i jest o niebo lepiej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam gorąco wszystkich , w szczególności Guesta . Pragnę podzielić się z wami swoimi spostrzeżeniami . Wiele osób pomyśli ,że to co piszę ,nie ma miejsca , ale może choć na chwilkę się zastanowicie głębiej i da wam to coś do myślenia .Chemia -zabija i to wie prawie dobrze  każdy, a przecież są alternatywne naturalne metody leczenia .Czy ktoś kiedyś zastanawiał się dlaczego zwierzęta żyjące w naturze potrafią się same uleczyć (słuchają instynktu i kierują się intuicją).Nie korzystamy z nich bo wmówiono nam , że to nie działa, babcine sposoby ,szarlataneria itd.(jak zwał tak zwał ale szamani w buszu potrafią tym sposobem leczyć choroby ,i to jest fakt).A przecież my ludzie żyjemy od tysiącleci , a medycyna akademicka jest najmłodszą z nauk medycznych .T ona moim zdaniem jest alternatywa leczenia tzn. wymysłem ludzi nie natury .Kto ma większą moc człowiek czy natura -to pytanie pozostawiam pod waszą ocenę .Jeżeli pomagałyby tylko i wyłącznie leki z apteki to nasze poprzednie pokolenia powinny nie istnieć ,przecież kiedyś ani chemii ,ani aptek nie było . Chemia to walka, a przecież, a przecież można zacząć spokojnie ugodowo , z walką zawsze się zdąży . Nasz organizm jest bardzo mądry i inteligentny , to nasze umysły zawodzą ,a intuicja śpi.


Czy dokonano obserwacji wszystkich zwierząt dziko żyjących i skutków ich naturalnego leczenia? no chyba raczej nie. wierzyć mi się nie chce, że można pisać takie brednie i nie ponosić za to odpowiedzialności... wydłużenie średniej wieku coś mówi?? gdzieś dzwoni??
na choroby takie jak SM kiedyś nie było żadnego lekarstwa. Nasze prababcie, babcie zalegały w łóżkach, często umierały przedwcześnie. Dzisiaj można z tą chorobą walczyć. Błagam nie wypisuj tu bzdur, które ciężko chorym ludziom w niczym nie pomogą. Gdyby wyciąg z mniszka, mlecza czy innej pokrzywy mógł pomóc, z pewnością byśmy to stosowali...

----------


## Elano

Zakwalifikowałem się do leczenia, jakoś po 2 miesiącach od wizyty telefon . Rozpoczynamy leczenie 17 maja ! troch się boje jak będę przechodził to. trzymajcie kciuki, najważniejszy efekt końcowy ! Stay Strong Guys

----------


## stalker8

A ja rok temu przyznałem się, że chodziłem do psychiatry. Nic nie rozumiałem. Tutaj polecono mi książkę, która wiele wyjaśnia w kwestii mojego usposobienia - i dolegliwości. Miałem też wyrzuty sumienia, że nie zasługuję - głównie to. Może bym się na nich nie skupiał, gdyby nie to, że przez lata z powodu bidy i - jak mówią młodzi - nieogarnięcia, nie miałem internetu i zapragnąłem w nim widzieć się wśród lepszych niż jestem, wchodząc na fora, gdzie wylewam tylko żal za zmarnowane życie, jakbym uważał się za kogoś nawet lepszego moralnie... I przez to też przejawiam zaburzenia poza internetem, ściągając na siebie agresję - dostanę, ale na skrócenie życia, które tak mnie mierzi. Ta choroba otępia i jestem więc coraz głupszy, inaczej niż wcześniej, a może na to samo wychodzi - upośledzony. I taki w końcu umrę, wcześniej niż ci, którym zazdroszczę.

----------

